# outdoor/hunting engineering jobs?



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

ATK, the parent company of Federal Ammo, RCBS, Weaver and so on is regularly looking for design engineers and optics guys to build up the above brands. Go to ATK.com and check weekly for new listings.


----------

